# Raleigh Grifter parts



## Mark Lawless (10 Jul 2015)

I'm trying to track down a rear mudguard for a Mk1 Raleigh Grifter - the short type with the plastic mudflap on the end.


----------



## PaulSecteur (10 Jul 2015)

Good luck with this, the Grifter is a retro jem.

You might find a mudguard, but non with the flap, they were all tucked under the mudguard to rub against the wheel to make it sound like a motorbike!


----------

